# Homemade Dog Ear Cleaning Solution



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

I found this on another site and people say it's quite effective. Haven't personally tried it, but it appears to be safe ingredients. I know many people have dogs with ear issues so it might be worth a try.


This is the best solution I have used when it comes to gucky ears. It was given to me years ago by a veterinarian. 

16 oz. bottle isopropyl alcohol (or witch hazel)
4 tablespoons Boric Acid Powder
16 drops Gentian Violet 1% Solution 

Mix all ingredients in the alcohol bottle & shake. (make sure you shake before every application). 

Treatment: Fill ear with solution & massage gently for 30 seconds and wipe with a tissue. Fill a second time and just wipe without massaging. The dog will shake the excess out. Be careful, the Gentian Violet could stain. I use a eye dropper to fill the ear. 

Treatment:
2 times per day for the first 2 weeks
1 time per day for the next 2 weeks
1 time per month thereafter

If you are concerned about the alcohol burning the inside of the ear (it could if the dog has been scratching its ear), then you can substitute the alcohol with witch hazel.

All ingredients are available at a pharmacy. The Boric Acid is usually in the First Aid section where you find the alcohol. The Gentian Violet will be the hardest to find and may need to be special ordered. 

Even despite the alcohol, dogs don't object to even the first treatment. The Boric Acid soothes the ear & the Gentian Violet is an anti-infection agent. This solution is also effective for the treatment of fungus type infections on the dog including hot spots.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

You're welcome. 

But more importantly, thanks for being my "test" response. I haven't been getting notifications of posts that I post or respond to and made some changes. Your response came through as it should so now I know it's working!


----------



## DC_Hound (Jan 15, 2008)

I have basset hounds with long, yucky ears so I know all about this one. It's called "Blue Power" and it works like magic. WARNING: gentian violet stains clothes, furniture, carpet, and fur!! Most doggies shake their heads and it flies everywhere!! Use outside only, wearing old clothes!!!!


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

I bought a mix with that was made with those ingredients except that it also had collodial silver in it too. Works great. Now I know I can make it myself.


----------



## huntress4203 (Feb 21, 2006)

I got flamed a while back for this formula but a vet gave it to me years ago and I've used it for that long with no problem. I dont however, use it on inflamed or infected ears. Mix 1 part bleach to 7 parts water. I've also used douche solutions on ears. Worked fine.

Glo


----------



## Peepsqueak (Apr 6, 2005)

I liked this combo:

Half isopropanol and half applecider vinegar.


----------



## DC_Hound (Jan 15, 2008)

huntress, I'm not flaming at all but does the bleach solution hurt?


----------

